# A Video! Try Typing This Dude.



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Ron Paul and Mel Gibson are INFJs.

It's fairly clear you use Se and Ni. That whole video you're using Se and you probably use Ni for wanting to be completely different from the norm. 

I also think you use Fi/Te. And you're definitely an introvert. So it's between INTJ and ISFP. And I think you're ISFP. I think you're not a high Te user. And the fact you identify with 4w3 would suggest you're an Fi dom. 

So I'd say ISFP with high Ni.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> Ron Paul and Mel Gibson are INFJs.
> 
> It's fairly clear you use Se and Ni. That whole video you're using Se and you probably use Ni for wanting to be completely different from the norm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I suppose I could take up the title ISFP. Can you explain why I seem to appear as using Se throughout the entire video?



Sparky said:


> After watching the video with audio, I am fairly certain you are INTJ. I think you are reading too much into cognitive functions, which can be source of confusion. You remind me of people like Ron Paul, Mel Gibson, or Professor Solomon, who I consider to be INTJ. Thank you.


I'm not sure how I'm like Professor Solomon, unless MAYBE I was a bit hyper active, but if I remind you of somebody that's cool!


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> Thanks for your input. I suppose I could take up the title ISFP. Can you explain why I seem to appear as using Se throughout the entire video?


Your eyes are constantly scanning the environment taking in information.

Edit: You remind me a bit of a young Bob Dylan, and he too was very anti-conformity. Check this out:

--http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcPoZZVm3Dk--


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> Your eyes are constantly scanning the environment taking in information.
> 
> Edit: You remind me a bit of a young Bob Dylan, and he too was very anti-conformity. Check this out:
> 
> --http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcPoZZVm3Dk--


My eyes are looking through a vast realm of space within my head. Trying to find the bits and pieces of information I can get off of the top of my head.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> My eyes are looking through a vast realm of space within my head. Trying to find the bits and pieces of information I can get off of the top of my head.


Se and Ni are connected. If you use Se, then you use Ni. Now, you saying that makes me suspect that you're an Ni dom. What cognitive function do you most identify with?

Do you identify with:
"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, and hard to understand; often they hide behind a childish or banal mask, and not infrequently their temperament is melancholic. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. Since they submit the control of their lives to their subjectively orientated feeling, their true motives generally remain concealed. Their outward demeanour is harmonious and inconspicuous; they reveal a delightful repose, a sympathetic parallelism, which has no desire to affect others, either to impress, influence, or change them in any way. Should this outer side be somewhat emphasized, a suspicion of neglectfulness and coldness may easily obtrude itself, which not seldom increases to a real indifference for the comfort and well-being of others."?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> Se and Ni are connected. If you use Se, then you use Ni. Now, you saying that makes me suspect that you're an Ni dom. What cognitive function do you most identify with?


Probably Ni, since I'm usually out of tune with the rest of the world. MY understanding of Ni is that it is a function that allows people to be one step ahead of the game and to predict the future. I guess I am rather future-oriented, but don't really change anything. I just dream. 

I find it interesting, that you think INTJ because I thought I used to clash with people that are Te-minded. Kinds of people that are like:

"You were supposed to do X today!"

"That's not how you were supposed to do it!"

"You're thinking about the end goal again! Break it down into steps! Here let me do it FOR you." *Goes through the agony of exact direction which makes me lose touch of where I am going.*


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> Probably Ni, since I'm usually out of tune with the rest of the world. MY understanding of Ni is that it is a function that allows people to be one step ahead of the game and to predict the future. I guess I am rather future-oriented, but don't really change anything. I just dream.
> 
> I find it interesting, that you think INTJ because I thought I used to clash with people that are Te-minded. Kinds of people that are like:
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm leaning towards INFJ. You don't seem to use Te. You seem like a feeler that uses Ni and Se. I sort of assumed ISFP because I didn't think you used Fe, but looking at that other video (I didn't realize you had two), you seem for sure like an Ni dom. How do you identify with INFJ stereotypes? Could you see yourself being one?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> Actually, I'm leaning towards INFJ. You don't seem to use Te. You seem like a feeler that uses Ni and Se. I sort of assumed ISFP because I didn't think you used Fe, but looking at that other video (I didn't realize you had two), you seem for sure like an Ni dom. How do you identify with INFJ stereotypes? Could you see yourself being one?


I do identify with Socionics IEI (INFp) which would basically be the INFJ under MBTI. The only thing I wouldn't have that INFJs stereotypically have is the sixth sense where they just know something. I don't just know anything. I don't trust anything my gut tells me because it's usually wrong. I tend to fall for people's tricks and pranks pretty easily, but I don't forget them...

In terms of Se: I like this description of how it applies to me:

"IEIs are awed in the face of someone adept at using their willpower or position and exercising their will in opposition to others. IEIs are drawn to people who exude this self-confidence and personal presence; just being with them is enlivening. These are the people who dream big dreams and are capable of achieving them, who aren't fazed by the obstacles that so often stand in the IEI's path."

This description on introverted logic and how it applies to me I really like:

"IEIs seek help understanding and perceiving objective measurements and correlations between data within a system, but past a certain point such judgment is seen as overkill"

I'm a science major in college, when ideas connect and I have an understanding of some aspect in the science, it's a great feeling. INTPs define this definition of overkill. No offense.

I think this here explains my actions as a healthy personality:

"IEIs apply their understanding of trends of behavior over time to observing, analyzing, and influencing people's moods. They make contact with other people by attempting to influence their emotions positively, which is their way of creating something in themself worthy of being included in interaction."

When I'm in a bad mood, I don't want to be around people if I don't feel like I can influence them positively. In public, I might even ignore people that specifically address me.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

The way you talk about your relations to people seems Fe like, but I can't find a stitch of Fe in your videos. What do you think of Fe versus Fi? Do you find you express many feelings and emotions?

Currently I'm back to suspecting that you're ISFP, since you seem to identify with both Fi and Ni.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> The way you talk about your relations to people seems Fe like, but I can't find a stitch of Fe in your videos. What do you think of Fe versus Fi? Do you find you express many feelings and emotions?
> 
> Currently I'm back to suspecting that you're ISFP, since you seem to identify with both Fi and Ni.


You know? Maybe I don't express very much. I don't find a need to express them unless I have built up too much negative feeling. Obviously I have opinions towards how people should act, but I guess I don't really convey them a whole lot, especially in the real world. I guess when I think of me expressing emotions, I show the state of my mood based on what my face shows. If I'm shocked, I will show it, but I don't discuss it with others unless asked.

I don't really know what to think of Fe or Fi. I thought maybe I was Fe because I consider anything a person says to have some value...


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> You know? Maybe I don't express very much. I don't find a need to express them unless I have built up too much negative feeling. Obviously I have opinions towards how people should act, but I guess I don't really convey them a whole lot, especially in the real world. I guess when I think of me expressing emotions, I show the state of my mood based on what my face shows. If I'm shocked, I will show it, but I don't discuss it with others unless asked.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of Fe or Fi. I thought maybe I was Fe because I consider anything a person says to have some value...


I think you're ISFP. I guess INFP is possible, but I think you just use a lot of Ni, so you seem like an intuitive.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

> You know? Maybe I don't express very much. I don't find a need to express them unless I have built up too much negative feeling. Obviously I have opinions towards how people should act, but I guess I don't really convey them a whole lot, especially in the real world. I guess when I think of me expressing emotions, I show the state of my mood based on what my face shows. If I'm shocked, I will show it, but I don't discuss it with others unless asked.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of Fe or Fi. I thought maybe I was Fe because I consider anything a person says to have some value...


Let's say you have Ni, such apparent use of Ni suggests it might be dominant, because in the case of ISFP, Ni is the tertiary function, which should not be as developed (therefore visible) in someone like you, who seem college-age or about twenty (tertiary functions do not develop until age twenty-five or so). As for Fe or Fi, you have mentioned that you express what is on the inside, and that suggests Fi, because Fe people have more difficulty getting in touch with their own feelings (Fe is more about picking up feelings of others and possibly influencing others' emotions). Ni dominant with Fi suggests INTJ (Ni>Te>Fi>Se). Thank you.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

With a lot of reading on Beebe's model plus Jung's model of the Ego, Parent, Puer, and Anima/Animus, your inputs, and everything related to typology, I have a lot of sifting and processing to do. Thanks for your input. I need to take a couple hikes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

WSidis said:


> Ron Paul and Mel Gibson are INFJs.
> 
> It's fairly clear you use Se and Ni. That whole video you're using Se and you probably use Ni for wanting to be completely different from the norm.
> 
> ...


Ron Paul is INFP. he's up to his ears in Fi and Te


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

WSidis said:


> The way you talk about your relations to people seems Fe like, but I can't find a stitch of Fe in your videos.


When another member jumped to the conclusion that I was an ISFJ, he said that I was an ISFJ with underdeveloped Fe. Indeed, I had trouble with decoding language when I was little. I wanted to connect with other people, but found it so difficult, I did vengeful things to other kids.

I don't think about ethics so much until something is upsetting the harmony of a place. A most recent example was on these forums were two people kept constantly bitch slapping each other in a debate thread. I felt a dire need to intervene and end the conflict.


----------

